# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Remington's ride mando tab

## macaccia

Hi everyone !
I'm new in this forum and this is my very first post!

I play in an bluegrass band in italy (mando, fiddle, guitar, bass) and i' m looking for a tab of remington's ride ( mandolin session) in A ( or to transpose)
Since now I was'nt able to find on the web

Can anyone help me ?
Thank's a lot and Greetings from Tuscany, italy

Manolo

----------


## AlanN

Hello.

This number (and similar banjo type tunes) is tough for mando pickers, as the 'melody' mostly consists of a repeating phrase within the banjo roll and therefore takes a particular mindset and the stamina to see it through.

There is a transcription for what Andy Statman does on this tune in issue #2 (I believe) of Mandolin World News, circa 1976. Back issues are available, last I heard. Good luck.

----------


## mildini mandolini

Hi
I have most of the old mandolin World News and will look tonight if the tab is there\
in that case I will be able to scan and send it to you
Stefan

----------


## lenf12

It is available at the mandozine.com website as a .tef download which means you will need the tefview (free version) software (links at this same site iirc). Check it out. There are 1000s of tunes loaded at that website and also here on the MC. Cool tune btw!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## macaccia

Thank's a lot ! That would be great !!!

Manolo

----------


## macaccia

Thank's a lot for tour information... Here in italy is almost impossibile to find someone abile to give info about mando world...!
I will use this forum !

Today from Oregon I'll receive my new mando: breedlove FF natural finish
I hope it'll sound as good as it looks...

Manolo

----------


## FrDNicholas

I looked on the mandozine site and didn't see it? I put the title in but got 0 responses. Is it in a different section from all the other tunes?

----------


## macaccia

Hi Daniel
The tune is in this link : http://www.mandozine.com/music/searc...gory=Bluegrass
Thank's to Lenf12 for the suggest !

----------


## mildini mandolini

hi macaccia

I found the old mandolin World News Tab from Andy Statman
If you send me your address or fax I can get that to you if you still want it 
stefan

----------


## macaccia

Hi stefan

Thank you very much ! 
This is my address

manoloipad@gmail.com

I appreciate very much your courtesy !

Manolo

----------

